# Using Spray Paint



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Normally I would paint my hives by hand but I need more deeps and getting somewhat lazy.

Can I use spray paint?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Can I use spray paint? <<<<

\I dunno...Can you hold the little button down with the little hole pointed away from you???














 

I would stack them and use a roller, then touch up the ends with a brush.

[ May 04, 2006, 09:33 AM: Message edited by: iddee ]


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know guys who use a spray rig like one that you would use for painting cars. It makes things go fast.

But most foks that I know who want to paint a lot of supers stack up 5 or 6 on individual super pallets and paint them with a wide brush. Quick and cheap.


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

I tried the "stacked" method - when I was done with three coats (primer + 2 x latex) I had to use a razor knife to cut 'em apart. I'm kind of particular and wasn't as satisfied with the way they turned out, and I wasn't convinced it saved me all that much time, so I've gone back to doing them individually.

My recommendation is give the "stacked" method a try and see if it works for you.

-Pete


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Just a quick thought on the stacked method, what if you put a piece of newspaper between each layer? Trimmed to the size of the hive. That would keep them from sticking together.


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

I paint all mine with a paint sprayer and air compressor. Take an old hive body for bottom then stack up as many as you can spray easyly. Then start spraying i can spray 10 supers in 10 to 15 min depending on weather if its raining outside it takes paint longer to dry. Also you will need to adjust your paint flow depending on elevation. I wont paint any other way. Almost forgot you will need to use latex exterior paint just pour it in sprayer and go at it. Easy clean up with latex just water.

[ May 04, 2006, 10:46 AM: Message edited by: Big Stinger ]


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

> Just a quick thought on the stacked method, what if you put a piece of newspaper between each layer? Trimmed to the size of the hive. That would keep them from sticking together.


It seems to me that if you put a piece of newspaper in between each super you would end up with a stuck stack of supers with newspaper in between them.


----------



## R.L. Bee (Mar 8, 2006)

Just got through painting some supers and hive bodies.Just stack them and paint them and after each coat dries about an hour or maybe two, use your hive tool and break them apart.Works much eaiser when the paint is still a little moist.


----------



## divebee (Mar 15, 2006)

I just stack them and paint them, use a brush or roller. I have a couple sprayers, but then have to spend time cleaning them up. If only doing 8 boxes or so at a time, then I dont spray them. Also Been using exterior latex as brushes clean right up with water real easily. Darn enamel I end up tossing the brush, those add up $. I dont consider myself a painter, but do well enough to protect the woodenware, beyond that I dont worry about it.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mr issac ask:
Can I use spray paint? 

tecumseh suggest:
a couple of opinion have been suggest which are...

1) pressurized paint cans... very expensive and your index finger will get very tired before you progress very far. volume-maybe 12 oz in 10 minutes if your index finger holds up.

2) tradional car spraying rig... these sprayers have diffent tips which allows for enamel or latex paint. inexpensive to acquire they typically create a lot of paint overspray (paint dust) which will literally make you sick if you do not utilize proper safety precautions. the cannister normally hold one quart, so you are going to spend a lot of time refilling the cannister. volume- 1 qt in about 5 minutes, at which time you get to stop and refill the canister.

3) airless sparyer.... fairly pricy, but these rigs are made for spraying volumes of latex paint (typically drawn directly from the bucket). the cheap version of these sprayers are exactly that.... cheap. if operated properly very little overspray, but you will still need to utilize dust mask and eye protection. volume- I have one of these that will constantly diliver 1.9 gallons/minute.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Normally I would paint my hives by hand but I need more deeps and getting somewhat lazy.

>Can I use spray paint? 

I thought you were lazy? Why paint?  

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I use an airless as tecumseh noted. Also I stack the boxes with dowel rods between the boxes. This allows paint to lap the edges and sticking is never a problem. Fast............


----------

